# domanda stupida sulla tastiera

## evan-

ho una tastiera logitech (quelle con i tre pulsanti: home, mail, search nel mezzo accanto al tastierino) e quando premo . dal tastierino sullo schermo compare ,

non sapendo il modello esatto della tastiera la utilizzo come pc102

qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie    :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo puo' interessarti. Comunque le tastiere normalmente sono le pc105.

editShev: aggiornato il link con quello suggerito da mriya3

----------

## cerri

Carino come link....

----------

## koma

molto .. riuscissi a far fungere il v6 da libero (loonan nn va oggi) facevo qlc prova  :Smile: 

----------

## evan-

grazie per il link ora provo   :Very Happy: 

è decisamente OT ma se non sbaglio è già capitato che libero filtrasse v6, se il problema fosse solo il tb al massimo usa il 6to4   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mriya3

Il link postato da fedeli non funziona più.

Trovate il tutorial all'indirizzo:

http://softwarelibero.kuht.it/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=15

----------

## ikki

HotKeys è proprio comodo!

Mentre su altre distribuzioni non ho avuto problemi...ora non riesco ad avviarlo al boot.

La cosa più "giusta" mi sembrava creare uno script conforme ad init.d:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend () {

            need xdm

}

start () {   

               ebegin "Starting Hotkeys"

               sudo -u [mio_utente] hotkeys -Z -b -t itouch

               eend $?

}

```

Mi viene il sospetto che non funzioni perchè ancora non è caricato X..Allora provo con qualche "sleep"...nada!

Hotkeys lanciato a mano, con X lanciato da utente funziona.

Sicuramente esiste una soluzione banale...grazie   :Laughing: 

LuCa

----------

## sam75

I 2 link non funzionano piu'.

Dallo stesso sito ho trovato questo (spero sia lo stesso articolo)

http://www.kuht.it/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=15

ciao

----------

## mc619

emerge lineakd -av

----------

